# Human 2.0- Tabletop Roleplaying in a Biopunk Dystopia



## Human 2.0 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello, fellow lovers of tabletop RPGs! My name is Ben Worsfold, and I am the designer of the upcoming Human 2.0 gaming system, currently FREE for download from the links below.


Set in a biopunk dystopia, players of Human 2.0 take on the role of Contractors, bio-mechanically and cybernetically augmented post-humans who dwell in the murky underbelly of the Cage, a globe-spanning superstructure built in low orbit above the ecologically-devastated world below. The system allows for unparalleled character customisation and variety, offering a range of Skills, Biomods and Psionics to suit every playstyle and archetype. In addition, alongside the Core Rules, a large section of rich and detailed background has been provided to inspire you in your campaigns, along with an Adversary Generator to create memorable opponents and antagonists.


Best of all, as the game is currently in the early beta stages of development, the Core Rulebook- all 73 pages of it, with more being added on a regular basis based on player feedback- is totally FREE. That's right, absolutely FREE. Head on over to the Human 2.0 website, give it a download, and tell us what you think. I am grateful for your time, your support and your feedback. As this is a passion project of mine, a non-profit enterprise, just knowing people are enjoying and experiencing the material I produce is enough for me. So thank you. Thank you very much.


All the best,
Ben Worsfold


Website Link: https://benworsfold252.wixsite.com/humanevolved


----------

